# new drinking age law?



## Bill4728 (Nov 8, 2007)

Is there a new drinking age law in BC?  My son who turns 19 in Feb said that he heard that the drinking age in BC will be _changing (no longer 19) _as of Jan 1 2008. Is this true?

TIA


----------



## AKE (Nov 8, 2007)

Not according to any govt website although clubs can restrict the age to 21 or whatever they choose.


----------



## BevL (Nov 10, 2007)

No, I'm sure that is not true.  I haven't even heard any rumours that's in the wind anywhere.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 16, 2007)

He is now home for a week (thanksgiving holiday) and said that everyone at WSU (Wa State Univ) is hearing the same thing. The only 19 year olds,  who will be able to drink in BC, are those which turned 19 before Jan 1, 2008. All those turning 19 after Jan 1 will not be allowed to drink.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 16, 2007)

So far, it still seems to be an unsubstantiated rumor. There doesn't seem to be anything about it with a Google search or on the BC government website or in the Canadian press.

Here's what the official government site says: 





> The legal drinking age in British Columbia is age 19.


No indication of a forthcoming change.

Among other sites, BC's official tourism site and a major attractions site still list the age as being 19, with no indicated change.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 16, 2007)

That sure looks to be "an unsubstantiated rumor".  I just had to speak to a desk clerk in Whistler, who said that none of the hotel staff has heard anythink about a new drinking age law. 

It is funny how absolutely sure my teenage son is of this rumor.


----------



## eal (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is everything you would want to know about drinking in BC:

http://www.pssg.gov.bc.ca/lclb/licensing/laws.htm

There is no plan in the works to make any alterations to the legal drinking age of 19.

What might be confusing to your son is that BC bars can refuse admittance to anyone, and some bars that prefer an older clientele may refuse admittance to younger patrons.  

But there is no movement afoot to change the legal age.


----------



## BevL (Nov 17, 2007)

And make sure he has two pieces of ID, one photo.


----------



## Hoc (Nov 17, 2007)

As a practical matter, it never really mattered, because 21 in Canada used to be 18 in the U.S.  But now, they are roughly equivalent.


----------

